#  > General Zone >  > Self Improvement >  >  >  Primavera P6

## afa_010

hello everybody,

Am Aplanning engineer, and i have P6,
but i am beginner, and i need i guide for beginners to use the software..



plz adviseSee More: Primavera P6

----------


## mediaramesh

Hi afa_010,

If u installed P6 on yr computer then u should have the following 2 files installed pls check

1)	Project Management (Compiled HTML help file)
2)	Methodology Management (Compiled HTML help file)

This can help the beginners; I am also a planning engineer dually a beginner to P6

However I have some PDF books about Primavera for beginners I will let u know the links in the next reply (I can not remember now were I downloaded)


Regards
mediaramesh

----------


## afa_010

thanx mediaramesh,

am waiting for the PDF books...

----------


## mediaramesh

find below 4shared link u can find primavera guide & manuals
also u can search in 4shared.com and u will find a lot

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


Regards
mediaramesh

----------


## afa_010

thank u very much mediaramesh

----------


## MimoNimo

Hi afa-10,
       How did you find the files? Are they useful?

Regards

----------


## Haseeb Jamal

Learn Primavera by Free lectures at:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Free download Primavera ebooks at:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## tturit

Primavera P6

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
OR
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## abdul.tawab41

Thank you

----------


## gboyestic1

Hi afa 010, 

I am trying to learn primavera, i have P6 manual and other relevant materials on it but i dont have the software; can you please help me with P6 software you said you have?

Thanks in advance.

----------


## vignesh281

> Hi afa 010, 
> 
> I am trying to learn primavera, i have P6 manual and other relevant materials on it but i dont have the software; can you please help me with P6 software you said you have?
> 
> Thanks in advance.



can u send me P6 manual

----------


## vignesh281

hi, afa
i need primavera P6 manual. 
canu send me tht PDF files.

----------


## vignesh281

can u send me P6 manual....

See More: Primavera P6

----------


## afa_010

you can find it in 4shared.com

----------


## afa_010

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## afa_010

hi tturit, 
can you provide me P6 installation guide, or administrator guide...
also i have a training projects for p6 but every time i open the file, it tells me that i have to upgrade to version 6.1
do you have any idea about that???

----------


## sai_narendra

I need the following book 

Project Planning & Control Using Primavera P6(TM) by Paul Haris

Can any one help me

----------


## afa_010

I am also looking for this book, but unfortunatly i didnt find it for free
you have to buy it

----------

